# Ever heard of a Parrot mating with African Cichlid?



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a two part question here. My Parrot just laid eggs (thought she was male for the last 4 years) and she is housed in an otherwise all male African Peacock tank. Any chance an African will fertilize them? So far she is defending the area from all other fish. None of the males appear to be helping with this so I'm guessing the eggs will eventually decay or be eaten. I'm concerned she could get ick or some other stress related sickness after. Is this not a big deal or is there something I should do afterwards?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably the female just had to expel the eggs and is acting instinctual, with no possible mates. The male Malawi cichlids are not gonna fertilize the eggs nor know how to act like a monogamous substrate spawner afterwards.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Update- One of the male peacocks is now defending the area with the female and she has allowed him to be near her and the eggs. I assume the Parrot and African Cichlids aren't biologically capable of producing offspring, but it's an interesting turn of events.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

I would say by this time there should be an update?? lol


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

My blood parrot also lays quite frequently, she is also very protective of the eggs but there is no chance they will be any type of fertilized by my male peacocks, considered getting a red devil to breed her with though!


----------

